# IM Cooling Tower in the Snow, Belgium



## mookster (Mar 21, 2013)

Well we really lucked out with this one!

What's the only thing that could make an already epic location even more epic? A liberal covering of the cold white stuff of course!

I covered the main power station last year but we missed the cooling tower, now it is complete 

























More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633055447974/


----------



## night crawler (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice, great photos. How about Didcot next.


----------



## mookster (Mar 22, 2013)

Didcot one day...it did produce it's last megawatt today though!


----------

